# GMC Router 2 1/4 HP $47.49 3 bases ???!!



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Is this for real?

What's wrong with it? There has to be something wrong...

The price is just unreal!

GMC ATBR1500 2 1/4 HP Router Kit With 3 Bases

http://www.amazon.com/GMC-ATBR1500-...3-8549747?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&s=hi

I stumbled on this while checking on a Jet air cleaner.

What's wrong with this router?

The price is right!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

So so reviews ▼
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu..._pt/103-2306094-7750249?ie=UTF8&n=228013&s=hi

But it maybe worth a try for that price but it's long shot. 

Bj 




Joe Lyddon said:


> Is this for real?
> 
> What's wrong with it? There has to be something wrong...
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

yeah... looks like table use is the best way to use it...

... I don't need another router!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Joe 
You can't have too many routers    

Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Darn you Joe! I couldn't pass this up so I just ordered one. The estimated ship date is tomorrow so it should get here this week. Will let you know how it turns out. :'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Joe***** CAN'T HAVE TO MANY ROUTERS  

1 "GMC ATBR1500 2 1/4 HP Router Kit With 3 Bases"
Tools & Hardware; $47.49

Sold by: Amazon.com 

Order Summary: 
Shipping Details: (order will arrive in 1 shipment) 
Order #: 103-8746266 
Shipping Method: FREE Super Saver Shipping 
Shipping Preference: Group my items into as few shipments as possible 
Subtotal of Items: $47.49 
Shipping & Handling: $21.75 
Super Saver Discount: -$21.75 

------ 
Total for this Order: $47.49 


http://www.amazon.com/1-Year-Replac...cc_glance_tool_sp_1_title/103-2306094-7750249
http://www.amazon.com/2-Year-Replac...cc_glance_tool_sp_2_title/103-2306094-7750249


Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If I understand correctly this company bought out Triton last year. Scary, isn't it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I wonder if it's the big GMC corp. with deep pockets ?
-----------------------
Update, guess not,it's for
Global Machinery Company's




Mike said:


> If I understand correctly this company bought out Triton last year. Scary, isn't it?


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bj, didn't you just get a Craftsman? What does that make it now, 7 routers?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Well ,yes I got two Craftsmans Combo and a Porter Cable Combo and now this GMC Combo in the last 30 days or so BUT you can't have to many routers  ,,one will become a Xmax.gift, it just maybe the GMC but I need to check it out 1st.  

I like routers  
I have about 18 or so. 

Bj 




AxlMyk said:


> Bj, didn't you just get a Craftsman? What does that make it now, 7 routers?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought it was an Aussie company? Alot of the guys on the Oz board gripe about these routers. 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Corey,
I spoke with Harry (harrysin) on Skype last night and he didn't have anything bad to say about it, but then he doesn't own one either. Who knows? It may turn out to be one of those "glad I did it" deals. *I HOPE*. :'(


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

I got one also and I know I will need to do some rework on the router ,like the base plate and maybe the lock tab for the bit changer.

But look on the bright side, you could have spend the money to fill your gas tank up that's about the same total now days, but you will have a new router at the end of the week and not have a empty gas tank in the same time frame, and you may end up with 3 boats Anchors and they are not cheap now days also.

But I don't think so, It can't be that bad of a tool, it may not be the high end tool but I'm sure it's going to be OK. 

For 48.oo bucks that's not to bad for a router combo setup, I do keep one around my shop that I let others use or to say abuse (to use wrongly or improperly; misuse.) like most do 

Let me know when you get yours and I will do the same. 

BY THE WAY it just went up in PRICE now at 83.00 bucks ,that should make you feel better 




Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Looks like we got in under the wire. I think we did good. Now I can keep the Triton on the table. I just hope this thing accepts PC bushes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

George

PC bushes = NOPE that's the rework I was taking about 

But I'm going to use a standard PC black base plate and redrill it out for the GMC mounting holes but it may need a bigger hole put in the main base as well, it said it would only take 1" router OD bits max but I need to have a look see 1st.
It also comes with one guide but I'm not sure what size that is.


Bj 





curiousgeorge said:


> Looks like we got in under the wire. I think we did good. Now I can keep the Triton on the table. I just hope this thing accepts PC bushes.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey guys, I really didn't mean to stir up a hornets nest!  

I guess it was a good router worth taking a chance on... at least for Table work.

Kinda wish I had done it too... Bob & gas comment sounded good...

Oh well... I guess I'll wait for another time...

BTW, the price of that router combo is $82.86 now!

Glad y'all were able to get in on it... Hope it works out to be good.

We really had some FUN... didn't we?!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

You can do a http://froogle.google.com/ and find them for 49.oo bucks.

Then you can say WE     LOL hahahaha

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> You can do a http://froogle.google.com/ and find them for 49.oo bucks.
> 
> ...


I just tried that... didn't find them at all... for any price!
Did you actually try it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

On Monday but it looks like they have all push the price up to 89 to 83.oo bucks the links I got just now all when to Amazon for the deal that ran for 2 days only but now it's over, computers servers are quick to update info.


http://www.toolcrib.com/powertooldeals/
http://www.toolcrib.com/detail/B000EOQVWS

Bj 





Joe Lyddon said:


> I just tried that... didn't find them at all... for any price!
> Did you actually try it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

George *****

Here's a better look at the base, it looks like the same base as the 1500 with a insert in the center of the base, so to say it's not going to be a big deal putting on a PC black plastic base plate or a after market clean base plate, to take on the PC brass guides. (maybe)

NOTE**** the max speed of this router 31,500 rpm. but that's at 220 volts ,that's fast. the norm is about 24,000 rpm.

GMC R1200 router
http://www.onlinetoolreviews.com/reviews/gmcr1200.htm

Bj 

--------------





bobj3 said:


> George
> 
> PC bushes = NOPE that's the rework I was taking about
> 
> ...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> But look on the bright side, you could have spend the money to fill your gas tank up that's about the same total now days, but you will have a new router at the end of the week and not have a empty gas tank in the same time frame, and you may end up with 3 boats Anchors and they are not cheap now days also.
> Bj


You got to love the way Bob rationalizes buying a new router. This one is a classic!    


Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

LOL 

I just can't drive anywhere for a week or so but in a week I will have a new router and a still have empty gas tank but that's OK  my 1980 F250 Ford PU has to many miles on it now anyway .
I have two gas tanks on that sucker and they take about 18gals. ea. at todays prices it takes about 80.oo bucks to fill it up  and it gets about 10 miles per.gal.

I need to play mind games when I buy tools it helps me get over the hump.

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

LOL.... just razzin yah Bob. We could all spend money on a whole lot worst things! Got to have our tools! Enjoy the routers.... or boat anchors... however it turns out 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

OK guys the GMC router is here. I haven't used it as of yet but it looks and sounds like it might be ok. When they said it has a soft start they weren't kidding. It takes a full second or two to get up to speed. The motor just slides into the plunge base but it actually screws into the fixed and D-handle bases by turning the depth adjustment rings (sort of a pain but I can live with it). The fence (parallel guide) has a micrometer adjustment knob (kinda neat). The main problem I have seen so far is the one guide bushing that came with it. It takes a 2-3/8" (60mm) diameter guide attached to the base with two screws and I haven't been able to find anywhere to get any more like it. Not even on the GMC web site. In fact this model (ATBR1500) isn't even listed on their site. So... I guess it's modification time on the base plate so it will accept PC guides. At least there are three base plates to work with.

Bj have you come up with anything on yours yet? If so I would sure appreciate a few pointers on how you went about doing it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

I have not got the one I order, Amazon said it should be here on the 15th via.UPS I took the slow ship date to save the 21.00 shipping charge.

But I should would like to see a good snapshot of the plunge base,the pictures on Amazon don't show it,that's to say a upside down shot, and one of the D-base also.

Bj


----------



## billybob66 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: Base problem...*



curiousgeorge said:


> OK guys the GMC router is here. I haven't used it as of yet but it looks and sounds like it might be ok. When they said it has a soft start they weren't kidding. It takes a full second or two to get up to speed. The motor just slides into the plunge base but it actually screws into the fixed and D-handle bases by turning the depth adjustment rings (sort of a pain but I can live with it). The fence (parallel guide) has a micrometer adjustment knob (kinda neat). The main problem I have seen so far is the one guide bushing that came with it. It takes a 2-3/8" (60mm) diameter guide attached to the base with two screws and I haven't been able to find anywhere to get any more like it. Not even on the GMC web site. In fact this model (ATBR1500) isn't even listed on their site. So... I guess it's modification time on the base plate so it will accept PC guides. At least there are three base plates to work with.
> 
> Bj have you come up with anything on yours yet? If so I would sure appreciate a few pointers on how you went about doing it.



Hey George,
I know that Lee Valley has a couple of baseplates you could probably use, one phenolic resin, the other clear. Both have an optional line of bushings as well! I have both, and they're excellent!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Here are some pictures Bj. That case is the size of a medium suitcase.


Thanks Billybob, I will check it out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks curiousgeorge

That's what I needed to see ,It will be a easy job to put on the PC base plate on the base of the GMC router base.

The only hard will be to make a fixture to line up the center on both plates but that's not a big deal.
-------------------
I have the PC base plate but if you don't you can get them here ▼
Router Replacement Bases
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tacc1.html#All_In_One_router_plate_kit_anchor
-------------
I think this is what I'm going to do to fix it, take some 1/4" MDF cut two plugs out with the holes saw, one to fit the PC plate and one to fit the GMC then put in a 1/4" dowel pin in both and glue them up as one, then tape them together and put the plug in both plates and drill out the PC plate the same as the GMC then chuck up the dowel pin in the router and screw down the PC plate. Now it can take on the PC brass guides.

Bj 





curiousgeorge said:


> Here are some pictures Bj. That case is the size of a medium suitcase.
> 
> 
> Thanks Billybob, I will check it out.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Bj . 
There is one problem with the PC replacement bases. They measure 6" and the GMC base is 7-1/2" diam.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

You may want to send off for one of the 7" or 11" ones from Oak-Park base.
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-7BP-&product=BP0516
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BP-7BP-

BUT NOTE THE 1 1/2" hole size for the brass guides,they can be had cheap at Lee Valley or you can buy them from Oak-Park or eBay.

BUt I will make my own with a fly cutter and some plastic stock  quick and easy.

Bj 

brass guide links below
1 1/2" ▼
http://cgi.ebay.com/Freud-Router-Te...095930837QQcategoryZ46584QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
1 3/4" ▼
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208
1 3/16" ▼
http://cgi.ebay.com/Brass-Template-...ryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.com/10-PC-BRASS-TEM...ryZ42341QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=2&p=47249&cat=1,43000,51208


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Bj, I think I will have to take a shot at making my own also.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

That's the way to do it,they are easy to make,once you do it one time, all you need is a fly cutter and a drill press and a 1/4" x 3" dowel pin.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7537
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5935
NOTE*** the H5935 will come with blank high speed steel tool bits they will need to be ground to the right cut ( sharpen) or you can use/buy carb.tip lathe bits that will drop in and can be used. (see OD size listed) with fly cutters.

If you need any info just ask  


Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks Bj,
I must confess that I have never used a fly cutter before. Is it used for milling the recess in the plate for the bushings or what?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

They are made for milling but work well for what you and I want to do.

The trick is to clamp the stock to the drill press, the 1/4" dowell is use to line up the fly cutter, that' to say you drill 1/4" hole in the new plate stock then chuck up the dowel pin and push the pin in that hole and then clamp the stock to the drill press table once that's done you chuck up the fly cutter and cut the big hole 1st. and then reset the fly cutter to cut out the small hole,it's that easy but use a scrap stock for the 1st one it can be 1/4" thick MDF stock then clamp it down, then the plastic stock or Alum.

Note*** if you don't have a 1/4" dowel pin you can used a 1/4" drill bit ,just chuck it up backwards ,put the cutting part in the chuck with care.

Once you have the holes cut out tape the parts together with double sided carpet tape ,use the small jig below to line them up then ruff cut the new base plate on the band saw (with in 1/8' or 1/4" of the old one ) then use a router trim bit to get the new plate the same size as the old one.
BUT you may way to leave it sq. so you can put IN 2 bearingS in the corners of the new base plate so you can use it for making mortise/mortising .
If so make it 8 1/2" SQ.


Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks again Bj

You are a total Wizard and a fountain of knowledge.  I guess now I will have to order some of those fly cutters. Does it ever end?   Which of the two sets do you think would work best? Oh well, I guess you can never have too many tools... Speaking of which I just bought a Dewalt 735 13" planer today. Got my tax refund.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

That's NICE planer    
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/cu...9?ie=UTF8&n=228013&s=hi&qid=1173807109&sr=1-1
The Grizzly 7537 works best for me, 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h7537
It comes ready to go out of the box ( plastic pouch ) and can do all the small jobs I do from time to time. 

"fountain of knowledge" = Thanks, sometimes it hard to turn if OFF   like most fountains ,it's sometimes hard to get all the info ones needs to do a job so I run on and on and on   that's what's neat about this forum I can run on without someone saying just put a sock in it   but I have been told that also. 

Enjoy your NEW planer, it will pay for itself in time.

Bj  




curiousgeorge said:


> Thanks again Bj
> 
> You are a total Wizard and a fountain of knowledge.  I guess now I will have to order some of those fly cutters. Does it ever end?   Which of the two sets do you think would work best? Oh well, I guess you can never have too many tools... Speaking of which I just bought a Dewalt 735 13" planer today. Got my tax refund.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Keep the fountain going Bob you are an asset to the forum.
I went ahead and ordered both sets of the fly cutters. I figured it's better to have something and not need it than the opposite, beside that, you can never have too many tools...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Very clever way of getting new base plate hole centered!

I was thinking that something like that could be done... and behold, you've done it!

Good Job!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

George

Here's a easy jig to make the plugs TRUE and they must be right on the button.
Hole saw the plugs out just a bit over size then put them on the jig to make the ROUND and true.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, are you familiar with the "Oop's arbor" from Starret? Seeing all those holes saws sparked my memory.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

H Mike

I don't have one but my son has one, they use them ALL the time at the shop (Car Toys) LOL LOL


Special-Purpose Hole Saw Arbors

Locking Arbors
"Oops" Arbor

http://catalog.starrett.com/catalog/catalog/groups.asp?GroupID=356


Bj 




Mike said:


> BJ, are you familiar with the "Oop's arbor" from Starret? Seeing all those holes saws sparked my memory.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great jig Bj. I was wondering how to get the plugs to the exact size.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks George enjoy 

I use it all the time to make tool jig knobs,toy wheels,drawer pull knobs,etc.

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Jig*

Nice looking jig Bj. I like the fact it is adjustable to different size diameters. How many more great jigs like this do you have laying around?  We might have to get you to post say, one a week.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

Thanks,,,I do like jigs   anyone can do something once but to do it the same way over and over that's the hard part but the jigs make it possible.

I do have may jigs in the shop but don't recall all of them until I see a need to pull them out, CRS (Can't Remember Stool ) comes into play most of the time.

I wish I could spend a weekend in Rick's R. long storage garage for his jigs and pull out all the jigs Bob and Rick have made on the show.
Many of the jigs I have are copys of the ones they used on the RWS Episodes but some are of my own design, I will try and post one a week and see how it works out.

Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bj. I was kindda kidding about the jig a week, BUT, I'm sure our members would like to see the jig meisters jigs. So, post away.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Many of the jigs I have are copys of the ones they used on the RWS Episodes but some are of my own design, I will try and post one a week and see how it works out. Bj



Sounds like a great idea to me. I am going to create a new folder and name it "Bj's jig is up".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Well UPS got here today and dropped off the GMC 

I'm impressed ! ! !
I got my hands on it and looked it over . 
This one will be easy to rework to take on the PC brass guides .

The easy way is just to take apart the funky one that came with it,(the 30mm steel bushing guide) it's a press type or to say it's rolled over type on the top edge all that's need it to remove the center part sand it just a bit to clean it up, it's 1 3/16 " ID just the right size for the PC guides, huuummm right on the button... and because it's made to fit all 3 bases you and I can just screw it down in place and put the brass guides in. 
That was easy 
BUT if you want to make 3ea. one for ea. base and not take the funky one down to parts you can pickup some 1" SAE flat washers that should work just fine, BUT I need to check on that for sure but if I recall they are 2 3/8" OD and 1 3/16' ID just the right size and all that's need is to drill two 3/16" in the washer edge to button in down in place.
Or
You can still make the ones out of plastic but no need to replace the base plates if you want to.
If you make the ones out of 1/4" plastic you will need to pickup some 10-32 x 1/2" Allen Flat head screws to buttom them down, plus a gasket under the plastic ring to get it at the right height ,that's no big deal. (poster board gasket )

The plastic ring needs to be 59.52mm or 2.342 OD x 1 3/8" ring guide x 1 3/16 " center hole.
The small rings are harder to made than the full size base plates because it hard to clamp them down and the center hole is the last one that need to come out the ring because you need that 1/4" to get them round and true.

The only thing I don't like about the combo router setup is the Vac. Tube system that's on the router base (very small 1" ) But I did like the Vac.pickup on the edge guide,(2" size) that's a neat idea and should work well when using the guide for triming the tops.
Well on Fri. I'm off to do some rework on the router base but it should be duck soup stuff.

One More NOTE**** the fix base router base will take on 3 3/4" dia.bits if it's bolted in the router table and the black plastic base is removed.
Plus a nice clamp system on the base,one snap over click and it's locked.
It also has a 24mm wrench size nut,that's makes it nice, so I can use the bent wrench from the top side of the router table to remove the bits.
---------------
---------------

George

Well it's Thur. I didn't want to wait till Fri. so I when into the shop and did some rework on the router plate, It was duck soup about a 10 mmin. job, clamp up the funky steel bushing in the vise and pulled a 3/8" wide sharp chisel out of the tool box and went around the bottom of the bushing and drove the top edge back from the end and I pop off the steel ring then took it to the sander (Oscillating Spindle Sander) and did a bit of clean up and got it to the right size 1 3/16 " then I pulled out a Porter Cable brass guide and put it in the washer part of the old steel bushing, put it in the router base and screwed it down with the two screws that came with the router kit.
It works in all 3 bases, see snapshots below.

G0538 1/3 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander I use to clean it up.▼
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0538


Bj


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Bj you are a genius!
After reading your post I ran out to the shop and did the same thing to mine. I would never have thought of that and it saved a ton of work. I think I will go ahead and make a square sub-base with bearings for the plunge base. You might notice in the pictures that I already had your mounting jig made up, was just waiting for the fly cutters to be delivered on Fri.
Thanks a lot Bj, your the best.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi George

Thanks and your welcome

I'm going to do the same thing today (sq.base) I did play with the router little bit last night and it's has power to spare and it's one of the better routers I have, I would rate it at 4.5 stars out of 5 stars I was going to give it away as Xmax.gift but this one is a keeper   .
I see you got the plug ready to go let me know how it works for you, once you make one or two you will make all your router base plates for your router tables and all the inserts rings as well. 

have a good one George

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, now I am @^@($! off I wish I had ordered one! 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> OK, now I am @^@($! off I wish I had ordered one!
> 
> Corey


*D I T T O !!*... and I started it all! 

The price was right... oh well, there will be another day...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, I know. Oh well, we can just sit back now and call'em names and stuff .... lol. .... and now Bobj has 74 routers or there abouts  and what really surprised me was how hi of marks Bob gave it. That has to be good to rank up there in the top 5 of his seventy some routers! 

corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

challagan said:


> Yeah, I know. Oh well, we can just sit back now and call'em names and stuff .... lol. .... and now Bobj has 74 routers or there abouts  and what really surprised me was how hi of marks Bob gave it. That has to be good to rank up there in the top 5 of his seventy some routers!
> 
> corey



74!! I couldn't store that many in my garage!!

I was surprised at the high marks he gave it also... that's when I really felt bad...  ... why didn't I do it?! (kicking my butt)...  

I'm glad it's working out so good for everyone...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Joe

I should say Thanks for the TIP OFF ,so I'm saying THANKS BUD 
Sometimes things work out just right and this is one of the tmes it did. 
Great price and a great router, not rubbing it in just saying thanks.

Bj


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Bob n all that bot it...

You're welcome!!

Hey, I'm just happy for y'all that got it... and LIKE it...


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm as surprised as anyone that it worked out as well as it did. After all it did seem too good to be true. Usually I am the one wishing I had done it. Wish everyone had gotten in on it. Better luck next time and thanks for the tip Joe.


----------



## seasaw (Mar 21, 2007)

*diameter of the GMC 2 1/4 Router motor*

HI,
Would one of the folks that bought this router please measure and post the diameter of the motor? I have a jessum fx lift that fits dewalt 618 & porter cable 690's and I'm wondering if the gmc will fit. 
thanks!
Steve


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the forum. The diameter of the motor is about 3-1/2" and 4-1/2" at the top.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just to add to George's Post
It looks like it will just pop in 

see below


Bj


----------

